# beached, for now



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Howdy. Living south of Nashville at the moment, no boat but I'm looking at used boats in the 33' to 40' range. Due to prior commitments, don't know when I would be able to get back on the water. Have gotten a lot of useful info here in the past month, thought it time to say hello.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

7MileBeach said:


> Howdy. Living south of Nashville at the moment, no boat but I'm looking at used boats in the 33' to 40' range. Due to prior commitments, don't know when I would be able to get back on the water. Have gotten a lot of useful info here in the past month, thought it time to say hello.


There's plenty of info to research. Good luck to you.

I just moved to Virginia from the Clarksville, TN area. Had my boat up in the north end of Lake Barkley. Had a good time there.


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice to meet you neighbor,

We are currently in TN also, near Jamestown, and are locally famous for having a 42 foot sailboat parked in the front yard for restoration. We drew quite a crowd when we brought her in and are often asked where we are going to find a pond big enough for that boat?


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

often asked where we are going to find a pond big enough for that boat?

Aquarian, should tell them you're going to dig out the back yard & float it there.

Is it a major restoration, one to keep you busy for a while? When you a done have it trucked to the Tennessee River, turn left at the Tenn-Tom and you will find a big pond just south of Mobile. Put your heart into your work.


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm a 10 minute drive from Percy Priest Lake and not too far from the closest dam on the Cumberland River.


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

7MileBeach said:


> often asked where we are going to find a pond big enough for that boat?
> 
> Aquarian, should tell them you're going to dig out the back yard & float it there.
> 
> Is it a major restoration, one to keep you busy for a while? When you a done have it trucked to the Tennessee River, turn left at the Tenn-Tom and you will find a big pond just south of Mobile. Put your heart into your work.


No need for a back yard hole - there is a deep bluff there already.

Is this a major resto? Oh yes -3 years worth, but counting down. See http://www.sailnet.com/forums/other-brands/125570-vagabond-westwind-sailboats.html

We are planning to wet her in the Chesapeake, but the gulf is not out of the question - depends on when she is ready to go.

Have to love it to make it happen.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

My boat is in a slip on Percy Priest in Hamilton Creek Marina. I'm an hour away from it, don't get up there as much as I'd like.


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

@utchuckd

Was sailing with a friend on his O'Day on Lake Erie several years ago. Had a nice wind and about 3-4 foot seas runnung, great afternoon. on board was another friend and my oldest son, son is now grown and living in a condo on the shores of Priest Lake. Really like a boat with tiller, as opposed to a wheel.

Nice to hear from you.


----------

